# honoured imperium advance order



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just had this come through...

Advance Order: Honoured Imperium‏
From: Games Workshop ([email protected]) 
Sent: 16 March 2010 19:00:58 

The Games Workshop Newsletter 16.03.2010 

In this issue: Advance Order: Honoured Imperium 

Advance Order: Honoured Imperium 








The Honoured Imperium is an all-new collection of characterful Warhammer 40,000 scenery that includes a foreboding 6-inch high Space Marine statue, a broken aquila and a section of ruined building.


Honoured Imperium

Back to Top 

Also Available 

Make sure you have all the scenery you need to turn your gaming table into a mighty arena of war with these other great Warhammer 40,000 scenery sets that are available to buy now. 

Imperial Sector
Powerful lasers, explosive bolt rounds, searing melta blasts: the weapons of the far future can reduce even well armoured warriors to ash. Take advantage of the great value Imperial Sector set and give your troops the advantage of a cover save! 
Imperial Strongpoint
The Strongpoint contains two Bastions and three Aegis Defence Lines, and will provide over 6' of defence lines! Create a nigh-impenetrable defence set-up with this massive kit or combine it with other terrains sets to form an immense fortification. 
Fortress of Redemption
The Fortress of Redemption is a massive Warhammer 40,000 scenery piece. Ideal as an Indomitable Fortress in games of Planetstrike or as an objective in regular games of Warhammer 40,000, no scenery collection should be without this mighty structure.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks pretty good, except for the SM legs. Like a lot of people before me have noticed.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol yeah, even my girlfriend noticed that haha

But yeah, I should think I'll buy this, go with my fortress of redemption


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I find it odd the way the marine has his knees close together and is looking down. His expression to me just looks like he's thinking "Oh Dear..."

Nice models though,overall.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im not much of a fan of scenery so i wont be getting these(even tho i know how important scenery is in 40k), to me that space seems like he needs the toilet with the way his knees are together lol


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

whilst that is true, im sure theres ways to modify this imo


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Sytus said:


> I find it odd the way the marine has his knees close together and is looking down. His expression to me just looks like he's thinking "Oh Dear..."


That just cracked me up.

And from the facial expression I can imagine it continuing "...I did it again."


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you thought they would of created a new piece, instead of just copying the statue they made out of converted 3-up parts from the command squad


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

It must be just me, but I could've sworn I'd seen those scenery pieces about a year ago.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen similar stuff, but only in pictures, never for sale


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I've seen similar stuff, but only in pictures, never for sale


Yeah, I knew I wasn't going insane. Obviously GW has been sitting on this idea for a while.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the marine piss his Power Armored pants.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Two of the "I gotta Pee!!!" Statues would make a great entrance to a temple.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

absolutely awesome, ive wanted these for so long, and so have alot of other people have too. Oh look gw have listened...again...well done gw.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I think there nice bits of terrain but more for adding to bigger projects. Like some one has said, the marines would look nice for a temple and I can imagine the cracked imperial eagle in the center of a building (or with a loaming tenticle coming out of it...) 

I dont really get the other things use though but Im sure some one can do somthing with it.


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

Lame...

_GW can do much better.__ As for the price.....?!_


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> Two of the "I gotta Pee!!!" Statues would make a great entrance to a temple.


or a SM Porta Pottie :biggrin:


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Well there goes another 60 quid!


----------

